# Fancy Bettas



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Just curious, what colours would be classified as "fancy" ? 

I've seen multiple stores list marbles and koi as Fancy and other stores just list the bi or tri-colour bettas as Fancy. 90% of the time they charge $45 for them regardless of tail type.

So what colours or patterns are actually called Fancy? Or is it just a name they use when they have no idea what to call it?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

For me, Ive always considered them to be dragon marbles with 3 or more colours. 

But Ive also seen it used for multis, domestics, 2 colour marbles, koi etc... which only adds to the confusion


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Fancy is generally a 3+ color combo, or marble's. It can also be a mostly solid Betta I've with random color spots. Fancy dragons are usually multi color or marble


----------



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

In my experience, bettas labelled as "fancy" have at least 3 different colors and white is one of those colors. If it's only 2 colors it's usually referred to as bi-color, marble or koi. Koi (and marbles) can have 2 colors or more but they just have a different pattern compared "fancies". It's hard to describe. The fancy pattern is often more erratic looking than a marble. Most fancies will have a combination of white, blue and red/orange. But in all honesty, fancies and marbles often go hand in hand.

Typical Fancy
http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt202/sianlouissian/541065_440268539342737_182074306_n.jpg

Typical Marble
http://www.livetropicalfish.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/marble-betta-fish.jpg


----------



## noyb (Oct 14, 2013)

lol, I don't know about fish, but you brought back memories of when I worked at a petstore and labeled the "colored" mice "fancy" mice which were sold as pets for like 10 or 15 dollars, and the albino were just regular mice sold for snake food for a few bucks. If you are talking about regular petstores (petco and petsmart) I wouldn't put much stock into what they label.


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

most of the 'fancies' I've seen have been in places like PetBarn, RSPCA Superstore, and other locally own stores. Some I've seen labelled as 'fancy' have also been Black Orchids, Mustard Gas, Red Salamander just to name a few. Its like they get them in and then think, 'What do we call this? I know, let's call it a fancy and jack up the price!'


----------

